# Solved: Need to save URL as file



## klaatu

This should be simple but it's eluding me. I want to save a web address as a clickable file (.URL extension). How to do? I'm using Chrome, WinXP. I'd be happy to be able to do this with a text editor.


----------



## tomdkat

In Chrome, go to the site you want to save and drag the "star" next to the URL to the desktop.

Peace...


----------



## klaatu

Perfect! Thanks much. I note there's a lot of code related to the website in the file. Just out of curiosity, is the code necessary, or would a file with just the URL work just as well?


----------



## klaatu

I also notice that renaming the file breaks it ("The target "" of this Internet Shortcut is not valid"). I'd like to be able to do that if possible.


----------



## tomdkat

klaatu said:


> Perfect! Thanks much. I note there's a lot of code related to the website in the file. Just out of curiosity, is the code necessary, or would a file with just the URL work just as well?


I just did a test using the Google Chrome home page. I dragged the "star" to the desktop and a file with this contents was created:



> [InternetShortcut]
> URL=http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/welcome.html


and that's it. When I double-click it, I also get that "Windows cannot find file..." message and I don't know how to get rid of that.

What are things do you see in the file you created?

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat

klaatu said:


> I also notice that renaming the file breaks it ("The target "" of this Internet Shortcut is not valid"). I'd like to be able to do that if possible.


Renaming the file does NOT break the link for me, so you must be doing something different from me.

So, to make sure we're on the same page, do tihs:

Go to Amazon.com
Drag the star to the immediately left of the Amazon.com URL to the desktop
Confirm the name of the icon is "Amazon.com - Online Shopping For Electronics... (and more stuff)"
Double-click the file and make sure Amazon.com eventually opens.
Right-click on the icon on the desktop and click "Rename".
Type "techguy" and press enter
Double-click the file and make sure Amazon.com eventually opens
On a side note, I found changing the name of the file to something "short' (I'm thinking 8 characters or less) gets rid of the "Windows cannot find file..." message.

Peace...


----------



## klaatu

tomdkat said:


> I just did a test using the Google Chrome home page. I dragged the "star" to the desktop and a file with this contents was created:
> 
> and that's it. When I double-click it, I also get that "Windows cannot find file..." message and I don't know how to get rid of that.
> 
> What are things do you see in the file you created?


Here's the contents of the file I created in this manner for Google's home page:


Code:


<!doctype html><html onmousemove="google&&google.fade&&google.fade(event)"><head><meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=8"><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title>Google</title><script>window.google={kEI:"PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",kEXPI:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136",kCSI:{e:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136",ei:"PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",expi:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136"},ml:function(){},pageState:"#",kHL:"en",time:function(){return(new Date).getTime()},log:function(b,d,c){var a=new Image,e=google,g=e.lc,f=e.li;a.onerror=(a.onload=(a.onabort=function(){delete g[f]}));g[f]=a;c=c||"/gen_204?atyp=i&ct="+b+"&cad="+d+"&zx="+google.time();a.src=c;e.li=f+1},lc:[],li:0,j:{en:1,l:function(){},e:function(){},b:location.hash&&location.hash!="#",pl:[],mc:0,sc:0.5},Toolbelt:{}};(function(){for(var d=0,c;c=["ad","bc","p","pa","zd","ac","pc","pah","ph","sa","xx","zc","zz"][d++];)(function(a){google.j[a]=function(){google.j.pl.push([a,arguments])}})(c)})();
window.google.sn="webhp";window.google.timers={load:{t:{start:(new Date).getTime()}}};try{window.google.pt=window.external&&window.external.pageT;}catch(u){}window.google.jsrt_kill=1;
</script><style>td{line-height:.8em;}.gac_m td{line-height:17px;}form{margin-bottom:20px;}body,td,a,p,.h{font-family:arial,sans-serif}.h{color:#36c;font-size:20px}.q{color:#00c}.ts td{padding:0}.ts{border-collapse:collapse}em{font-weight:bold;font-style:normal}.lst{font:17px arial,sans-serif;margin-bottom:.2em;vertical-align:bottom;}input{font-family:inherit}.lsb,.gac_sb{font-size:15px;height:1.85em!important;margin:.2em;overflow:visible;padding:0 20px;}#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade,.gbh{opacity:0;filter:alpha(opacity=0);zoom:1; }#fmsg{zoom:1}#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade{background:#fff;}#gbar{float:left;height:22px}.gbh,.gbd{border-top:1px solid #c9d7f1;font-size:1px}.gbh{height:0;position:absolute;top:24px;width:100%}#gbs,.gbm{background:#fff;left:0;position:absolute;text-align:left;visibility:hidden;z-index:1000}.gbm{border:1px solid;border-color:#c9d7f1 #36c #36c #a2bae7;z-index:1001}#guser{padding-bottom:7px !important;text-align:right}#gbar,#guser{font-size:13px;padding-top:1px !important}.gb1{margin-right:.5em}.gb1,.gb3{zoom:1}.gb2{display:block;padding:.2em .5em}.gb2,.gb3{text-decoration:none}a.gb1,a.gb2,a.gb3,a.gb4{color:#00c !important}a.gb2:hover{background:#36c;color:#fff !important}</style><noscript><style>#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade,.gbh{opacity:1;filter:alpha(opacity=100);}</style></noscript><script>var _gjwl=location;function _gjuc(){var b=_gjwl.href.indexOf("#");if(b>=0){var a=_gjwl.href.substring(b+1);if(/(^|&)q=/.test(a)&&a.indexOf("#")==-1&&!/(^|&)cad=h($|&)/.test(a)){_gjwl.replace("/search?"+a.replace(/(^|&)fp=[^&]*/g,"")+"&cad=h");return 1}}return 0}function _gjp(){!(window._gjwl.hash&&window._gjuc())&&setTimeout(_gjp,500)};
google.y={};google.x=function(e,g){google.y[e.id]=[e,g];return false};if(!window.google)window.google={};window.google.crm={};window.google.cri=0;window.clk=function(d,e,f,j,k,l,m){if(document.images){var a=encodeURIComponent||escape,b=new Image,g=window.google.cri++;window.google.crm[g]=b;b.onerror=(b.onload=(b.onabort=function(){delete window.google.crm[g]}));b.src=["/url?sa=T","",e?"&oi="+a(e):"",f?"&cad="+a(f):"","&ct=",a(j||"res"),"&cd=",a(k),"&ved=",a(m),d?"&url="+a(d.replace(/#.*/,"")).replace(/\+/g,"%2B"):"","&ei=","PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",l].join("")}
return true};
window.gbar={qs:function(){},tg:function(e){var o={id:'gbar'};for(i in e)o[i]=e[i];google.x(o,function(){gbar.tg(o)})}};</script></head><body bgcolor=#ffffff text=#000000 link=#0000cc vlink=#551a8b alink=#ff0000 onload="try{!google.j.b&&document.f.q.focus()}catch(e){};if(document.images)new Image().src='/images/nav_logo7.png'" topmargin=3 marginheight=3><textarea id=csi style=display:none></textarea><script>if(google.j.b)document.body.style.visibility='hidden';</script><span><iframe name=wgjf style=display:none src="" onload="google.j.l()" onerror="google.j.e()"></iframe></span><div id=xjsc></div><textarea id=wgjc style=display:none></textarea><textarea id=csi style=display:none></textarea><textarea id=hcache style=display:none></textarea><span id=main><div id=ghead><div id=gbar><nobr><b class=gb1>Web</b> <a href="http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Images</a> <a href="http://video.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wv" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Videos</a> <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Maps</a> <a href="http://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>News</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/prdhp?hl=en&tab=wf" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Shopping</a> <a href="http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&tab=wm" class=gb1>Gmail</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/" onclick="this.blur();gbar.tg(event);return !1" aria-haspopup=true class=gb3><u>more</u> <small>&#9660;</small></a><div class=gbm id=gbi><a href="http://books.google.com/bkshp?hl=en&tab=wp" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Books</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/finance?hl=en&tab=we" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Finance</a> <a href="http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Translate</a> <a href="http://scholar.google.com/schhp?hl=en&tab=ws" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Scholar</a> <a href="http://blogsearch.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wb" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Blogs</a> <div class=gb2><div class=gbd></div></div><a href="http://www.youtube.com/?hl=en&tab=w1" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>YouTube</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/calendar/render?hl=en&tab=wc" class=gb2>Calendar</a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/home?hl=en&tab=wq" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Photos</a> <a href="http://docs.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wo" class=gb2>Documents</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/reader/view/?hl=en&tab=wy" class=gb2>Reader</a> <a href="http://sites.google.com/?hl=en&tab=w3" class=gb2>Sites</a> <a href="http://groups.google.com/grphp?hl=en&tab=wg" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Groups</a> <div class=gb2><div class=gbd></div></div><a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/" class=gb2>even more &raquo;</a> </div></nobr></div><div id=guser width=100%><nobr><a href="/url?sa=p&pref=ig&pval=3&q=http://www.google.com/ig%3Fhl%3Den%26source%3Diglk&usg=AFQjCNFA18XPfgb7dKnXfKz7x7g1GDH1tg" class=gb4>iGoogle</a> | <a href="/preferences?hl=en" class=gb4>Search settings</a> | <a href="https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?hl=en&continue=http://www.google.com/" class=gb4>Sign in</a></nobr></div><div class=gbh style=left:0></div><div class=gbh style=right:0></div></div> <center><span id=body><center><span class=fade style="display:block"><style>.pmoabs{position:absolute;right:0;top:25px;}.pmoflt,.pmoc{float:right;clear:both;}#pmocntr{behavior:url(#default#userdata);border:1px solid #ccc;}#pmocntr table{font-size:80%;}#pmolnk,#pmolnk div{background:url(/images/modules/buttons/g-button-chocobo-basic-1.gif)}#pmolnk{width:170px;}#pmolnk div{background-position:100% -400px;}#pmolnk div div{background-position:0 100%;}#pmolnk a{white-space:nowrap;background:url(/images/modules/buttons/g-button-chocobo-basic-2.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;color:#fff;display:block;padding:8px 12px 15px 10px;text-decoration:none}.padi {padding:0 0 4px 8px}.padt {padding:0 6px 4px 6px}</style><div id=pmocntr class=pmoabs><table border=0><tr><td colspan=2><img border=0 src="/images/close_sm.gif" class=pmoc onclick="cpc()"><tr><td class=padi rowspan=2><img src="/images/chrome_48.gif"><td class=padt align=center><b>A faster way to browse the web</b><tr><td class=padt align=center dir=ltr><div id=pmolnk><div><div><a href="/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAsuM7SGhS5-qII2WtQPR0vG3Dc_W3aEB-9_olQ_v-_3lJxABIMFUULKwjvUBYMkGqgR8T9C4jQz_c81wlzoGYVqWqQgx81nQiacsOb-2sJHOhKuRKFUL-v7kEsewbbUV2uwZp2taVbsCAU5rOYCjSbidVIvIALhCbH18utKT5pflSbZyANyaA4raQ_Bg5Vx36fLE6nGC9uzjrhdt58jmAR_0i8NqBsg8ZaRSM0nKUg&num=1&sig=AGiWqtxUU72O3t0c7Fvwm3Y75swzir2JlQ&q=http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html%3Fhl%3Den%26brand%3DCHNG%26utm_source%3Den-hpp%26utm_medium%3Dhpp%26utm_campaign%3Den"><b>Install Google Chrome</b></a></div></div></table></div><script>(function(){var b='pmocntr',a=document.getElementById(b),c='d',d='i',e;function p(){a.style.display='none'}try{a.load(b);e=a.getAttribute(d)||0;if(a.getAttribute(c)||e>25){p()}else{a.setAttribute(d,++e);a.save(b)}}catch(z){}window.cpc=function(){p();try{a.setAttribute(c,1);a.save(b)}catch(z){}};window.onresize=function(){if(a.offsetWidth*2+document.getElementById('logo').offsetWidth>document.body.clientWidth){a.className='pmoflt'}else{a.className='pmoabs'}};window.lol=function(){window.onresize()}}())</script></span><br clear=all id=lgpd><a href="/search?q=St.+Patrick%27s+Day&ct=stpatricksday10-hp&oi=ddle"><img src=/logos/stpatricksday10-hp.gif width=289 height=124 border=0 alt="Happy St. Patrick's Day" title="Happy St. Patrick's Day" id=logo onload="window.lol&&lol()"></a><br><br><form action="/search" name=f onsubmit="google.fade=null"><table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0><tr valign=top><td width=25%>&nbsp;</td><td align=center nowrap><input name=hl type=hidden value=en><input name=source type=hidden value=hp><input autocomplete="off" onblur="google&&google.fade&&google.fade()" maxlength=2048 name=q size=55 class=lst title="Google Search" value=""><br><input name=btnG type=submit value="Google Search" class=lsb onclick="this.checked=1"><input name=btnI type=submit value="I'm Feeling Lucky" class=lsb onclick="this.checked=1"></td><td nowrap width=25% align=left id=sbl><font size=-2>&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="/advanced_search?hl=en">Advanced Search</a><br>&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="/language_tools?hl=en">Language Tools</a></font></td></tr></table></form><br></center></span> <span id=footer><center id=fctr><br><font size=-1><a href="/intl/en/ads/">Advertising&nbsp;Programs</a> - <a href="/services/">Business Solutions</a> - <a href="/intl/en/about.html">About Google</a><p id=shf0 style=display:none;behavior:url(#default#homePage)><font size=-1><a href="/aclk?sa=L&ai=C-1nnfiKhS5H5EIKWtQPCt-jKDsX4n3yvjpnHCs2tk5cREAEgwVRQvpyhyfj_____AWDJBqoEck_QmsO5v148ZSCwPCaGEQ87ob1ZQc5uIL2TGUL7dcmABYGomnIsGXTmj1lxYh1dz6YVuof2ptBoJ7vxxxkoHTalf8JuzRj0G63w1PSmEz0KN2G83AbZhyVA-weeXK8mQugVTJ8XKvDpPRxxn4_l6TI9gg&num=1&sig=AGiWqtxC8RpTfLouLt5wLZTQm8dDrGTLng&q=/mgyhp.html" onclick=xz()>Make Google my homepage</a></p><script>(function(){var a=document.getElementById("shf0"),b="http://www.google.com/";try{a.isHomePage(b)||(a.style.display="block")}catch(z){}window.xz=function(){try{a.setHomePage(b);var c=new Image;c.src="/gen_204?mgmhp=shf0&ct=c&cd="+a.isHomePage(b);window.wy=c}catch(z){}}})();</script></font><p><font size=-2>&copy;2010 - <a href="/intl/en/privacy.html">Privacy</a></font></p></center></span> </span> <script>function _gjp() {!(location.hash && _gjuc()) && setTimeout(_gjp, 500);}google.j[1]={cc:[],co:['ghead','body','footer','xjsi'],pc:[],nb:0,css:document.getElementsByTagName('style')[0].innerHTML,main:'<div id=ghead></div><span id=body></span><span id=footer></span><span id=xjsi></span>'};</script><script>function wgjp(){var xjs=document.createElement('script');xjs.src='/extern_chrome/18ec2db39eb50b9d.js';(document.getElementById('xjsd') || document.body).appendChild(xjs)};</script><div id=xjsd></div><div id=xjsi><script>if(google.y)google.y.first=[];if(google.y)google.y.first=[];if(!google.xjs){google.dstr=[];google.rein=[];window.setTimeout(function(){var a=document.createElement("script");a.src="/extern_js/f/CgJlbhICdXMrMAo4XkAILCswDjgMLCswFjgXLCswFzgGLCswGDgFLCswGTgZLCswHTgkLCswJTjKiAEsKzAmOAksKzAnOAQsKzAqOAMsKzArOAosKzA8OAIsKzBAOAwsKzBEOAIsKzBFOAEs/hB_0CuckE-4.js";(document.getElementById("xjsd")||document.body).appendChild(a);if(google.timers&&google.timers.load.t)google.timers.load.t.xjsls=(new Date).getTime();},0);
google.xjs=1};google.neegg=1;google.y.first.push(function(){google.ac.m=1;google.ac.b=true;google.ac.i(document.f,document.f.q,'','','',{a:1,o:1});(function(){
var g,h,i=1,k=google.time();google.rein.push(function(){i=1;k=google.time()});google.dstr.push(function(){google.fade=null});function l(c,e){var a=[];for(var b=0,d;d=c[b++];){var f=document.getElementById(d);f&&a.push(f)}for(var b=0,j;j=e[b++];)a=a.concat(m(j[0],j[1]));for(var b=0;a[b];b++)a[b]=[a[b],"opacity",0,1,0,""];return a}function m(c,e){var a=[],b=0,d,f=document.getElementsByTagName(c);for(;d=f[b++];)d.className==
e&&a.push(d);return a}google.fade=function(c){if(google.fx&&i){c=c||window.event;var e=1,a=google.time()-k;if(c&&c.type=="mousemove"){var b=c.clientX,d=c.clientY;e=(g||h)&&(g!=b||h!=d)&&a>600;g=b;h=d}if(e){i=0;google.fx.animate(600,l(["fctr","ghead","pmocntr","sbl","tba","tbe"],[["span","fade"],["div","fade"],["div","gbh"]]))}}};
})();
;google.History&&google.History.initialize('/')});if(google.j&&google.j.en&&google.j.xi){window.setTimeout(google.j.xi,0);google.fade=null;}</script></div><script>(function(){
var b,d,e,f;function g(a,c){if(a.removeEventListener){a.removeEventListener("load",c,false);a.removeEventListener("error",c,false)}else{a.detachEvent("onload",c);a.detachEvent("onerror",c)}}function h(a){f=(new Date).getTime();++d;a=a||window.event;var c=a.target||a.srcElement;g(c,h)}var i=document.getElementsByTagName("img");b=i.length;d=0;for(var j=0,k;j<b;++j){k=i[j];g(k,h);if(k.complete||typeof k.src!="string"||!k.src)++d;else if(k.addEventListener){k.addEventListener("load",h,false);k.addEventListener("error",
h,false)}else{k.attachEvent("onload",h);k.attachEvent("onerror",h)}}e=b-d;function l(){google.timers.load.t.ol=(new Date).getTime();google.timers.load.t.iml=f;google.kCSI.imc=d;google.kCSI.imn=b;google.kCSI.imp=e;google.report&&google.report(google.timers.load,google.kCSI)}if(window.addEventListener)window.addEventListener("load",l,false);else if(window.attachEvent)window.attachEvent("onload",l);google.timers.load.t.prt=(f=(new Date).getTime());
})();
</script>

The file I created for Amazon's home page has 2851 lines of code. I did the file rename you suggested and it worked. 
However, I'm getting inconsistent results when I try it with other similarly created files -- sometimes the rename 
breaks the link; sometimes it doesn't. In every case I'm shortening the filename, making sure there are no disallowed
characters, etc. I have yet to find any patterns related to when it works and when it doesn't. Will keep checking...


----------



## tomdkat

Weird. My Amazon link contains this:



> [InternetShortcut]
> URL=http://www.amazon.com/


Which version of Chrome are you running?

Peace...


----------



## klaatu

tomdkat said:


> Which version of Chrome are you running?


I'm using 4.0.249.89, which was the current stable release last time I checked, but I see it's now 4.1.249.1036. I'll install that and see if it affects my results.


----------



## tomdkat

klaatu said:


> I'm using 4.0.249.89, which was the current stable release last time I checked, but I see it's now 4.1.249.1036. I'll install that and see if it affects my results.


I'm also running version 4.0.248.89 and it's working fine for me.

Just to make sure we're on the same page, you're clicking the star identified in this screenshot, right?

Peace...


----------



## klaatu

Yes, same star. Meanwhile, I tried again with the newest Chrome release and am still getting all the code. This continues to stump.


----------



## tomdkat

Well, you got me. I drag the star to the desktop and I get files created with contents similar to what I posted above.

I would ask on the Google Chrome Help Forum and see if you can get an answer there.

Peace...


----------



## klaatu

I appreciate your help! Just being able to create the file solves my problem; the rest is just polishing.


----------



## VistaRookie

Just playing around with the information in this thread (I don't use Chrome).

We'll take tomdkat's example for Amazon.

[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/

If you want to set this up manually in Notepad, just type in the header
*[InternetShortcut].*

Then *URL=* {whatever specific URL you want]

Save it with the extension *.URL*

Then I saved it in a folder in Windows Explorer - or you can save/copy
to the desktop (since the desktop is a folder as well).

I can then click on it and Internet Explorer opens directly to Amazon.

I also changed the name to "Chrome" - still works properly.

I dragged it out of Windows Explorer onto the desktop to be sure it 
held - works fine.


----------



## klaatu

Great suggestion -- works for me too. I tried something similar to this earlier, but didnt put [InternetShortcut] as the first line.

But heres something weird. After I successfully tested it, upon opening it again in Notepad, (1) it was filled with code, and (2) Notepads title bar identified the filename as *www.amazon[2] (Read Only)* instead of the filename I gave it, which still appears in the icon. It looks like the first time its used, its replaced by (or changes the file the shortcut links to) one with some kind of default structure. Thats all I can figure.


----------



## VistaRookie

klaatu said:


> Great suggestion -- works for me too. I tried something similar to this earlier, but didnt put [InternetShortcut] as the first line.
> 
> But heres something weird. After I successfully tested it, upon opening it again in Notepad, (1) it was filled with code, and (2) Notepads title bar identified the filename as *www.amazon[2] (Read Only)* instead of the filename I gave it, which still appears in the icon. It looks like the first time its used, its replaced by (or changes the file the shortcut links to) one with some kind of default structure. Thats all I can figure.


Made up a new shortcut. Tried clicking several times (8-10 times). Both in
a Windows Explorer folder and from the desktop. I left it named Amazon
and I also renamed it - both worked correctly. I can't duplicate what you
found.

There was some extra code added to the original file:

[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/
IconFile=http://www.amazon.com/favicon.ico
IconIndex=1

That information can be seen via DOS or DOS based programs. I can't
see anything internal through Windows itself. Actually, Notepad says it 
can't find the file when I try to open it a second time in Notepad.


----------



## Techiewoman

You're doing something wrong. The file you get should be a shortcut, not the page itself. *Make your Chrome window smaller, so you can see the desktop at the same time. Now drag the star and release it. That's a shortcut to the URL.* VistaRookie did the same thing in a diff way, but this should work. And the method is exactly the same for Firefox and IE. You can rename that shortcut anything you wwant, because shortcuts can always be renamed.

If you want to save the *page and its contents* as a file, that's something else, and you need to check Chrome's Help file for that


----------



## klaatu

Techiewoman said:


> You're doing something wrong. The file you get should be a shortcut, not the page itself.


I dont think Im doing anything wrong. As I said, the file created either by the dragging method or by creating a .url file from scratch both work for me (i.e., clicking on them opens the site in my browser), but the file/shortcut created always has a bunch of code in it when I attempt to re-open it. Try this:

1. With Notepad, create a file with these two lines:
[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/
2. Save it to your Desktop as _randomname_.url
3. Close Notepad. Or leave it open; it doesnt matter.
4. In Notepad, open the file you just created. Now

A. Whats in it? The two lines you put in it, or lots of code?
B. What filename is shown in Notepads title bar? The file you told Notepad to open, or *www.amazon[x]  Notepad*, where x is some number from 1 up?

Im getting the latter for A & B. And Im not hallucinating.


----------



## Techiewoman

You're not hallucinating. But I'm creating the shortcut right on the desktop, not in Notepad. You're creating a text document containing HTML text which is symbolic of a shortcut, which is not necessary.


----------



## Squashman

Just drag the darn favicon to your desktop!!!!!


----------



## Techiewoman

That's what I said a few days back.


----------



## klaatu

Techiewoman said:


> I'm creating the shortcut right on the desktop, not in Notepad. You're creating a text document containing HTML text which is symbolic of a shortcut, which is not necessary.


I know its not necessary to create the file from scratch; I said Ive done both and that either type opens the website page when clicked. Were going in circles here. To recap: the question I initially asked is SOLVED (hence my marking the thread so). Im now wondering why the saved file has all the extra contents it does. You said earlier that after dragging the star to the desktop


Techiewoman said:


> The file you get should be a shortcut, not the page itself.


I didnt say its the page itself; your words, not mine. All I know is that the drag method results in a file filled with code every time when I attempt to open it -- except that opening it apparently results in the opening of a different file. Id just like to know whats actually going on when one attempts to open a shortcut and instead gets a read only file with a different name.


Techiewoman said:


> That's what I said a few days back.


Not in this thread.


----------



## VistaRookie

Since we are not all on the same page...is everyone using Chrome?
I am using IE8.

It's a minor thing that most likely not 1 in 1000 people will ever use. Yet I
felt compelled to offer a notepad hand coded way to klaatu - because he
asked if it could be done.

@ Techiewoman, creating the shortcut on the desktop by dragging the favicon
to the desktop gives me this:

[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/
IDList=
[{000214A0-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
Prop3=19,2

Whereas, hand coding was based upon what tomdkat visually saw. Which 
may not be 100% accurate:

[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/

Because after clicking that a few times, code was added (not by me) and
it changed to this:

[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/
IconFile=http://www.amazon.com/favicon.ico
IconIndex=1

But as to how they function, there is no difference. Which I believe is due
to the extension .url.

Incidently, I'll mention again, that I cannot open that .url file in any Windows
program (e.g. Notepad). All the above was using a DOS based program 
which gives an accurate listing of the code used for each.

Why klaatu's file changes is beyond me. Or why he can open it in Notepad
is also beyond me.

In Windows Explorer details view, the extension, .url disappears. Only the 
word Amazon remains for the filename. On the desktop, the file name is the
url (www.amazon.com). Doing a mouse over, it shows "http://www.amazon.com" 
in WE, same as the "real" shortcut on the desktop.

In IE, a URL saved to the favorites folder does have more code than any of 
the previous examples.

[DEFAULT]
BASEURL=http://www.amazon.com/
[DOC_searchPrecache]
BASEURL=http://www.amazon.com/
ORIGURL=
[DOC_dpPrecache]
BASEURL=http://www.amazon.com/
ORIGURL=
[InternetShortcut]
URL=http://www.amazon.com/
IDList=
IconFile=http://www.amazon.com/favicon.ico
IconIndex=1
[{000214A0-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
Prop3=19,2


----------



## Squashman

klaatu said:


> Here's the contents of the file I created in this manner for Google's home page:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!doctype html><html onmousemove="google&&google.fade&&google.fade(event)"><head><meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=8"><meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8"><title>Google</title><script>window.google={kEI:"PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",kEXPI:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136",kCSI:{e:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136",ei:"PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",expi:"17050,24079,24081,24100,24126,24136"},ml:function(){},pageState:"#",kHL:"en",time:function(){return(new Date).getTime()},log:function(b,d,c){var a=new Image,e=google,g=e.lc,f=e.li;a.onerror=(a.onload=(a.onabort=function(){delete g[f]}));g[f]=a;c=c||"/gen_204?atyp=i&ct="+b+"&cad="+d+"&zx="+google.time();a.src=c;e.li=f+1},lc:[],li:0,j:{en:1,l:function(){},e:function(){},b:location.hash&&location.hash!="#",pl:[],mc:0,sc:0.5},Toolbelt:{}};(function(){for(var d=0,c;c=["ad","bc","p","pa","zd","ac","pc","pah","ph","sa","xx","zc","zz"][d++];)(function(a){google.j[a]=function(){google.j.pl.push([a,arguments])}})(c)})();
> window.google.sn="webhp";window.google.timers={load:{t:{start:(new Date).getTime()}}};try{window.google.pt=window.external&&window.external.pageT;}catch(u){}window.google.jsrt_kill=1;
> </script><style>td{line-height:.8em;}.gac_m td{line-height:17px;}form{margin-bottom:20px;}body,td,a,p,.h{font-family:arial,sans-serif}.h{color:#36c;font-size:20px}.q{color:#00c}.ts td{padding:0}.ts{border-collapse:collapse}em{font-weight:bold;font-style:normal}.lst{font:17px arial,sans-serif;margin-bottom:.2em;vertical-align:bottom;}input{font-family:inherit}.lsb,.gac_sb{font-size:15px;height:1.85em!important;margin:.2em;overflow:visible;padding:0 20px;}#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade,.gbh{opacity:0;filter:alpha(opacity=0);zoom:1; }#fmsg{zoom:1}#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade{background:#fff;}#gbar{float:left;height:22px}.gbh,.gbd{border-top:1px solid #c9d7f1;font-size:1px}.gbh{height:0;position:absolute;top:24px;width:100%}#gbs,.gbm{background:#fff;left:0;position:absolute;text-align:left;visibility:hidden;z-index:1000}.gbm{border:1px solid;border-color:#c9d7f1 #36c #36c #a2bae7;z-index:1001}#guser{padding-bottom:7px !important;text-align:right}#gbar,#guser{font-size:13px;padding-top:1px !important}.gb1{margin-right:.5em}.gb1,.gb3{zoom:1}.gb2{display:block;padding:.2em .5em}.gb2,.gb3{text-decoration:none}a.gb1,a.gb2,a.gb3,a.gb4{color:#00c !important}a.gb2:hover{background:#36c;color:#fff !important}</style><noscript><style>#fctr,#ghead,#pmocntr,#sbl,#tba,#tbe,.fade,.gbh{opacity:1;filter:alpha(opacity=100);}</style></noscript><script>var _gjwl=location;function _gjuc(){var b=_gjwl.href.indexOf("#");if(b>=0){var a=_gjwl.href.substring(b+1);if(/(^|&)q=/.test(a)&&a.indexOf("#")==-1&&!/(^|&)cad=h($|&)/.test(a)){_gjwl.replace("/search?"+a.replace(/(^|&)fp=[^&]*/g,"")+"&cad=h");return 1}}return 0}function _gjp(){!(window._gjwl.hash&&window._gjuc())&&setTimeout(_gjp,500)};
> google.y={};google.x=function(e,g){google.y[e.id]=[e,g];return false};if(!window.google)window.google={};window.google.crm={};window.google.cri=0;window.clk=function(d,e,f,j,k,l,m){if(document.images){var a=encodeURIComponent||escape,b=new Image,g=window.google.cri++;window.google.crm[g]=b;b.onerror=(b.onload=(b.onabort=function(){delete window.google.crm[g]}));b.src=["/url?sa=T","",e?"&oi="+a(e):"",f?"&cad="+a(f):"","&ct=",a(j||"res"),"&cd=",a(k),"&ved=",a(m),d?"&url="+a(d.replace(/#.*/,"")).replace(/\+/g,"%2B"):"","&ei=","PyOhS6-mKJWytAOK-NiRCw",l].join("")}
> return true};
> window.gbar={qs:function(){},tg:function(e){var o={id:'gbar'};for(i in e)o[i]=e[i];google.x(o,function(){gbar.tg(o)})}};</script></head><body bgcolor=#ffffff text=#000000 link=#0000cc vlink=#551a8b alink=#ff0000 onload="try{!google.j.b&&document.f.q.focus()}catch(e){};if(document.images)new Image().src='/images/nav_logo7.png'" topmargin=3 marginheight=3><textarea id=csi style=display:none></textarea><script>if(google.j.b)document.body.style.visibility='hidden';</script><span><iframe name=wgjf style=display:none src="" onload="google.j.l()" onerror="google.j.e()"></iframe></span><div id=xjsc></div><textarea id=wgjc style=display:none></textarea><textarea id=csi style=display:none></textarea><textarea id=hcache style=display:none></textarea><span id=main><div id=ghead><div id=gbar><nobr><b class=gb1>Web</b> <a href="http://images.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Images</a> <a href="http://video.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wv" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Videos</a> <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Maps</a> <a href="http://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>News</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/prdhp?hl=en&tab=wf" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb1>Shopping</a> <a href="http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&tab=wm" class=gb1>Gmail</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/" onclick="this.blur();gbar.tg(event);return !1" aria-haspopup=true class=gb3><u>more</u> <small>&#9660;</small></a><div class=gbm id=gbi><a href="http://books.google.com/bkshp?hl=en&tab=wp" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Books</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/finance?hl=en&tab=we" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Finance</a> <a href="http://translate.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wT" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Translate</a> <a href="http://scholar.google.com/schhp?hl=en&tab=ws" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Scholar</a> <a href="http://blogsearch.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wb" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Blogs</a> <div class=gb2><div class=gbd></div></div><a href="http://www.youtube.com/?hl=en&tab=w1" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>YouTube</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/calendar/render?hl=en&tab=wc" class=gb2>Calendar</a> <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/home?hl=en&tab=wq" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Photos</a> <a href="http://docs.google.com/?hl=en&tab=wo" class=gb2>Documents</a> <a href="http://www.google.com/reader/view/?hl=en&tab=wy" class=gb2>Reader</a> <a href="http://sites.google.com/?hl=en&tab=w3" class=gb2>Sites</a> <a href="http://groups.google.com/grphp?hl=en&tab=wg" onclick=gbar.qs(this) class=gb2>Groups</a> <div class=gb2><div class=gbd></div></div><a href="http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/" class=gb2>even more &raquo;</a> </div></nobr></div><div id=guser width=100%><nobr><a href="/url?sa=p&pref=ig&pval=3&q=http://www.google.com/ig%3Fhl%3Den%26source%3Diglk&usg=AFQjCNFA18XPfgb7dKnXfKz7x7g1GDH1tg" class=gb4>iGoogle</a> | <a href="/preferences?hl=en" class=gb4>Search settings</a> | <a href="https://www.google.com/accounts/Login?hl=en&continue=http://www.google.com/" class=gb4>Sign in</a></nobr></div><div class=gbh style=left:0></div><div class=gbh style=right:0></div></div> <center><span id=body><center><span class=fade style="display:block"><style>.pmoabs{position:absolute;right:0;top:25px;}.pmoflt,.pmoc{float:right;clear:both;}#pmocntr{behavior:url(#default#userdata);border:1px solid #ccc;}#pmocntr table{font-size:80%;}#pmolnk,#pmolnk div{background:url(/images/modules/buttons/g-button-chocobo-basic-1.gif)}#pmolnk{width:170px;}#pmolnk div{background-position:100% -400px;}#pmolnk div div{background-position:0 100%;}#pmolnk a{white-space:nowrap;background:url(/images/modules/buttons/g-button-chocobo-basic-2.gif) 100% 100% no-repeat;color:#fff;display:block;padding:8px 12px 15px 10px;text-decoration:none}.padi {padding:0 0 4px 8px}.padt {padding:0 6px 4px 6px}</style><div id=pmocntr class=pmoabs><table border=0><tr><td colspan=2><img border=0 src="/images/close_sm.gif" class=pmoc onclick="cpc()"><tr><td class=padi rowspan=2><img src="/images/chrome_48.gif"><td class=padt align=center><b>A faster way to browse the web</b><tr><td class=padt align=center dir=ltr><div id=pmolnk><div><div><a href="/aclk?sa=L&ai=CAsuM7SGhS5-qII2WtQPR0vG3Dc_W3aEB-9_olQ_v-_3lJxABIMFUULKwjvUBYMkGqgR8T9C4jQz_c81wlzoGYVqWqQgx81nQiacsOb-2sJHOhKuRKFUL-v7kEsewbbUV2uwZp2taVbsCAU5rOYCjSbidVIvIALhCbH18utKT5pflSbZyANyaA4raQ_Bg5Vx36fLE6nGC9uzjrhdt58jmAR_0i8NqBsg8ZaRSM0nKUg&num=1&sig=AGiWqtxUU72O3t0c7Fvwm3Y75swzir2JlQ&q=http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html%3Fhl%3Den%26brand%3DCHNG%26utm_source%3Den-hpp%26utm_medium%3Dhpp%26utm_campaign%3Den"><b>Install Google Chrome</b></a></div></div></table></div><script>(function(){var b='pmocntr',a=document.getElementById(b),c='d',d='i',e;function p(){a.style.display='none'}try{a.load(b);e=a.getAttribute(d)||0;if(a.getAttribute(c)||e>25){p()}else{a.setAttribute(d,++e);a.save(b)}}catch(z){}window.cpc=function(){p();try{a.setAttribute(c,1);a.save(b)}catch(z){}};window.onresize=function(){if(a.offsetWidth*2+document.getElementById('logo').offsetWidth>document.body.clientWidth){a.className='pmoflt'}else{a.className='pmoabs'}};window.lol=function(){window.onresize()}}())</script></span><br clear=all id=lgpd><a href="/search?q=St.+Patrick%27s+Day&ct=stpatricksday10-hp&oi=ddle"><img src=/logos/stpatricksday10-hp.gif width=289 height=124 border=0 alt="Happy St. Patrick's Day" title="Happy St. Patrick's Day" id=logo onload="window.lol&&lol()"></a><br><br><form action="/search" name=f onsubmit="google.fade=null"><table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0><tr valign=top><td width=25%>&nbsp;</td><td align=center nowrap><input name=hl type=hidden value=en><input name=source type=hidden value=hp><input autocomplete="off" onblur="google&&google.fade&&google.fade()" maxlength=2048 name=q size=55 class=lst title="Google Search" value=""><br><input name=btnG type=submit value="Google Search" class=lsb onclick="this.checked=1"><input name=btnI type=submit value="I'm Feeling Lucky" class=lsb onclick="this.checked=1"></td><td nowrap width=25% align=left id=sbl><font size=-2>&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="/advanced_search?hl=en">Advanced Search</a><br>&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="/language_tools?hl=en">Language Tools</a></font></td></tr></table></form><br></center></span> <span id=footer><center id=fctr><br><font size=-1><a href="/intl/en/ads/">Advertising&nbsp;Programs</a> - <a href="/services/">Business Solutions</a> - <a href="/intl/en/about.html">About Google</a><p id=shf0 style=display:none;behavior:url(#default#homePage)><font size=-1><a href="/aclk?sa=L&ai=C-1nnfiKhS5H5EIKWtQPCt-jKDsX4n3yvjpnHCs2tk5cREAEgwVRQvpyhyfj_____AWDJBqoEck_QmsO5v148ZSCwPCaGEQ87ob1ZQc5uIL2TGUL7dcmABYGomnIsGXTmj1lxYh1dz6YVuof2ptBoJ7vxxxkoHTalf8JuzRj0G63w1PSmEz0KN2G83AbZhyVA-weeXK8mQugVTJ8XKvDpPRxxn4_l6TI9gg&num=1&sig=AGiWqtxC8RpTfLouLt5wLZTQm8dDrGTLng&q=/mgyhp.html" onclick=xz()>Make Google my homepage</a></p><script>(function(){var a=document.getElementById("shf0"),b="http://www.google.com/";try{a.isHomePage(b)||(a.style.display="block")}catch(z){}window.xz=function(){try{a.setHomePage(b);var c=new Image;c.src="/gen_204?mgmhp=shf0&ct=c&cd="+a.isHomePage(b);window.wy=c}catch(z){}}})();</script></font><p><font size=-2>&copy;2010 - <a href="/intl/en/privacy.html">Privacy</a></font></p></center></span> </span> <script>function _gjp() {!(location.hash && _gjuc()) && setTimeout(_gjp, 500);}google.j[1]={cc:[],co:['ghead','body','footer','xjsi'],pc:[],nb:0,css:document.getElementsByTagName('style')[0].innerHTML,main:'<div id=ghead></div><span id=body></span><span id=footer></span><span id=xjsi></span>'};</script><script>function wgjp(){var xjs=document.createElement('script');xjs.src='/extern_chrome/18ec2db39eb50b9d.js';(document.getElementById('xjsd') || document.body).appendChild(xjs)};</script><div id=xjsd></div><div id=xjsi><script>if(google.y)google.y.first=[];if(google.y)google.y.first=[];if(!google.xjs){google.dstr=[];google.rein=[];window.setTimeout(function(){var a=document.createElement("script");a.src="/extern_js/f/CgJlbhICdXMrMAo4XkAILCswDjgMLCswFjgXLCswFzgGLCswGDgFLCswGTgZLCswHTgkLCswJTjKiAEsKzAmOAksKzAnOAQsKzAqOAMsKzArOAosKzA8OAIsKzBAOAwsKzBEOAIsKzBFOAEs/hB_0CuckE-4.js";(document.getElementById("xjsd")||document.body).appendChild(a);if(google.timers&&google.timers.load.t)google.timers.load.t.xjsls=(new Date).getTime();},0);
> google.xjs=1};google.neegg=1;google.y.first.push(function(){google.ac.m=1;google.ac.b=true;google.ac.i(document.f,document.f.q,'','','',{a:1,o:1});(function(){
> var g,h,i=1,k=google.time();google.rein.push(function(){i=1;k=google.time()});google.dstr.push(function(){google.fade=null});function l(c,e){var a=[];for(var b=0,d;d=c[b++];){var f=document.getElementById(d);f&&a.push(f)}for(var b=0,j;j=e[b++];)a=a.concat(m(j[0],j[1]));for(var b=0;a[b];b++)a[b]=[a[b],"opacity",0,1,0,""];return a}function m(c,e){var a=[],b=0,d,f=document.getElementsByTagName(c);for(;d=f[b++];)d.className==
> e&&a.push(d);return a}google.fade=function(c){if(google.fx&&i){c=c||window.event;var e=1,a=google.time()-k;if(c&&c.type=="mousemove"){var b=c.clientX,d=c.clientY;e=(g||h)&&(g!=b||h!=d)&&a>600;g=b;h=d}if(e){i=0;google.fx.animate(600,l(["fctr","ghead","pmocntr","sbl","tba","tbe"],[["span","fade"],["div","fade"],["div","gbh"]]))}}};
> })();
> ;google.History&&google.History.initialize('/')});if(google.j&&google.j.en&&google.j.xi){window.setTimeout(google.j.xi,0);google.fade=null;}</script></div><script>(function(){
> var b,d,e,f;function g(a,c){if(a.removeEventListener){a.removeEventListener("load",c,false);a.removeEventListener("error",c,false)}else{a.detachEvent("onload",c);a.detachEvent("onerror",c)}}function h(a){f=(new Date).getTime();++d;a=a||window.event;var c=a.target||a.srcElement;g(c,h)}var i=document.getElementsByTagName("img");b=i.length;d=0;for(var j=0,k;j<b;++j){k=i[j];g(k,h);if(k.complete||typeof k.src!="string"||!k.src)++d;else if(k.addEventListener){k.addEventListener("load",h,false);k.addEventListener("error",
> h,false)}else{k.attachEvent("onload",h);k.attachEvent("onerror",h)}}e=b-d;function l(){google.timers.load.t.ol=(new Date).getTime();google.timers.load.t.iml=f;google.kCSI.imc=d;google.kCSI.imn=b;google.kCSI.imp=e;google.report&&google.report(google.timers.load,google.kCSI)}if(window.addEventListener)window.addEventListener("load",l,false);else if(window.attachEvent)window.attachEvent("onload",l);google.timers.load.t.prt=(f=(new Date).getTime());
> })();
> </script>
> 
> The file I created for Amazon's home page has 2851 lines of code. I did the file rename you suggested and it worked.
> However, I'm getting inconsistent results when I try it with other similarly created files -- sometimes the rename
> breaks the link; sometimes it doesn't. In every case I'm shortening the filename, making sure there are no disallowed
> characters, etc. I have yet to find any patterns related to when it works and when it doesn't. Will keep checking...


When you drag the favicon on to your desktop, it creates a shortcut link to the website. If you try to open that file with Notepad, it actually reads in the source of the actual site into notepad. Basically does the same thing as Viewing the page source when you are in a browser.


----------



## Squashman

Techiewoman said:


> You're doing something wrong. The file you get should be a shortcut, not the page itself. *Make your Chrome window smaller, so you can see the desktop at the same time. Now drag the star and release it. That's a shortcut to the URL.* VistaRookie did the same thing in a diff way, but this should work. And the method is exactly the same for Firefox and IE. You can rename that shortcut anything you wwant, because shortcuts can always be renamed.
> 
> If you want to save the *page and its contents* as a file, that's something else, and you need to check Chrome's Help file for that





klaatu said:


> Not in this thread.


I believe she did.


----------



## moper

Squashman is right, don't use the 'open' in Notepad.

If you want to see the Url, put a shortcut to Notepad in your 'Send To' folder.


moper


----------

